# Duda en circuito con amplificador no inversor



## kuripo (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola, he visto un circuito no inversor idéntico al siguiente:




 
Sólo que, *entre R1 y masa se inserta en serie un condensador de 22n*, para unos valores de R1 y R2 de 10K. ¿Alguien sabría decirme con qué fin, aparte del de filtrar? Donde va afecta directamente a la realimentación, pero no termino de ver qué hace...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

kuripo dijo:


> ....Sólo que, *entre R1 y masa se inserta en serie un condensador de 22n*, para unos valores de R1 y R2 de 10K. ¿Alguien sabría decirme con qué fin, aparte del de filtrar? Donde va afecta directamente a la realimentación, pero no termino de ver qué hace...


Un capacitor en esa posición cumple 2 funciones, permite emplear el operacional con fuente de simple polaridad y según el valor de las resistencias y el capacitor forma un filtro

Un ejemplo
Ver el archivo adjunto 26551


----------



## kuripo (Sep 9, 2010)

Sí, pero en el circuito expuesto los condensadores son muy grandes, y tiene mucha más lógica explicar que son para alimentar, pero no he conseguido encontrar un circuito similar a este:





Si se quiere filtrar la señal (es decir, con un filtro activo) lo habitual es colocar una resistencia en serie con un condensador a la entrada, o un condensador en paralelo con la resistencia de feedback, R2.​ 
¿Se puede entender entonces que se está limitando el ancho de banda del amplificador?​


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2010)

kuripo dijo:


> . . . Si se quiere filtrar la señal (es decir, con un filtro activo) lo habitual es colocar una resistencia en serie con un condensador a la entrada, o un condensador en paralelo con la resistencia de feedback, R2.
> ¿Se puede entender entonces que se está limitando el ancho de banda del amplificador?​



Ese condensador limita la ganancia a 1; en el rango desde DC hasta la frecuencia de corte establecida por la red R1 y C.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

kuripo dijo:


> Sí, pero en el circuito expuesto los condensadores son muy grandes, y tiene mucha más lógica explicar que son para alimentar, pero no he conseguido encontrar un circuito similar a este:





Fogonazo dijo:


> Un capacitor en esa posición cumple 2 funciones, permite emplear el operacional con fuente de simple polaridad *y según el valor de las resistencias y el capacitor forma un filtro*.......



¿ Leíste todo el comentario ?



> *Si se quiere filtrar la señal (es decir, con un filtro activo) lo habitual es colocar una resistencia en serie con un condensador a la entrada, o un condensador en paralelo con la resistencia de feedback*, R2.
> 
> ¿Se puede entender entonces que se está limitando el ancho de banda del amplificador?



Esa es una de las formas, otra es intercalando un capacitor en la red de realimentación


----------



## kuripo (Sep 9, 2010)

Bien, es un filtro paso-baja, ¿imagino que tambien para evitar auto-oscilaciones de alta frecuencia? 

La duda que tengo ahora es que se limite la ganacia a 1. ¿No es aplicable aqui la formula 1+R2/R1?

Gracias por la ayuda, me voy aclarando...


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2010)

kuripo dijo:


> Bien, es un filtro paso-baja . . .



No es un filtro pasabajo, porque esa red atenua la ganancia de las frecuencias inferiores a la del corte.



kuripo dijo:


> . . . La duda que tengo ahora es que se limite la ganacia a 1. ¿No es aplicable aqui la formula 1+R2/R1? . . .



Solamente piense: en DC el condensador considerelo como un circuito abierto, tenemos que R1>>R2 y R2/R1=>0 entoces la formula seria Av=1, el operacional se comporta como un amplificador unitario de voltaje.


----------



## kuripo (Sep 9, 2010)

Creía que ese filtro RC serie era justo al revés, atenuaba las frecuencias por encima de 725 Hz, que es la frecuencia de corte para los valores dados... Es decir, y volviendo a la pregunta que hacía antes, en teoría, las frecuencias altas que pasen a través del feedback, se irán a masa, debido al condensador de 22n, ¿O me estoy liando?...


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2010)

kuripo dijo:


> . . . en teoría, las frecuencias altas que pasen a través del feedback, se irán a masa, debido al condensador de 22n, ¿O me estoy liando?...



Solamente  piense: en alta frecuencia el condensador considerelo como un circuito cerrado,  entoces la formula seria Av=1+R2/R1, el  operacional se comporta como el amplificador no inversor, limitado por la frecuencia de transicion del operacional.


----------



## kuripo (Sep 9, 2010)

Teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de una señal de audio AC, ¿Quieres decir que a menor frecuencia el amplificador se comporta como un buffer sólo por la adición del condensador? La ganancia en DC sería 1, ¿También en AC?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2010)

Solamente desde la frecuencia de corte de R1 y C, hasta la frecuencia de transicion del operacional, es un amplificador no inversor de ganancia igual a 1+R2/R1.


----------



## kuripo (Sep 10, 2010)

Muchas gracias, el caso es que he probado a simular el circuito y con el condensador puesto la ganancia es siempre menor de 1 ó para una señal senoidal de distintas frecuencias a la entrada.


----------

